# Vialux



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

did it again, i was bidding on something completely different and got sidetracked 

anybody got any info on these :thumbup:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Could_i_have_some_information_on_vialux_watches?#slide=1


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Cheers trackrat


----------

